

Billy, a tiny programming language for children - slast
http://github.com/simonlast/billy

======
HedgeMage
My 9yo is learning Python, he's been a decent bash scripter for years. Why not
let them loose with real, powerful grown-up tools from the start?

------
kookiekrak
the example in the picture is invalid...

the syntax would be when i press p move a1's radius 10

